# Today's army press conference



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Bikya Masr

"CAIRO: Egyptians are in an uproar over the comments of one of the members of the ruling military council, who said protesters should be burned in “Hitler’s ovens.”

General Abdel Moneim Kato was addressing reporters, who criticized the military for attacking protesters, wondering why they care about a “bunch of kids who should be burned in Hitler’s ovens.”

Potential presidential candidate and human rights defender Mohamed ElBaradei condemned the statement, saying that the general should be in prison and not in power.

He wrote on his personal Twitter account, where almost half a million people follow him on the micro-blogging site, saying that the general’s “kind” should be sent to jail.

Kato also blamed the media for “hanging on to the crust of the issue rather than the important things,” referring to their interest in the death toll instead of the burning of the Scientific Institute that was set ablaze by Molotov cocktails.

Protesters say a military officer in plainclothes was behind the fire.

They identified him and published his picture of him setting the building on fire and his picture in uniform assaulting a female protester."


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Can you find the photo?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Can you find the photo?


for the Egyptian Himmler? I'll post a video, when I can find the link (but it'll be Arabic)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> for the Egyptian Himmler? I'll post a video, when I can find the link (but it'll be Arabic)




No for the army officer who set fire to the building...

I am actually supposed to be working just now


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> No for the army officer who set fire to the building...
> 
> I am actually supposed to be working just now


Oh, right. I'll look for it


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

This Kato guy is the same general who had an on-air ding-dong with TV host Dina Abdelrahman (Dream TV) and got her sacked. He's a real beacon for democratic thinking in Egypt.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> No for the army officer who set fire to the building...
> 
> I am actually supposed to be working just now


Aya hetma 

Apparently soldier who assaulted activist Ghada Kamal is the same one who set fire to the Scientific Institute. I'm not sure these pictures are both of the same guy, what do you think?

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...8302561283_1068022247_2863805_699356097_n.jpg


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

This is the inside of the building now

Egyptian Institute - YouTube


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mmm not sure, would be good to see another photo and see if the chap in the uniform is also left handed


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Good observation! the face looks very similar. Same expression too.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> mmm not sure, would be good to see another photo and see if the chap in the uniform is also left handed


the plainclothes guy is not left handed, here's the video (you can see him from 3:00) 

‫????? ??? (90) ?? ?????? ?????? ?????? ???????‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Here you will find the picture of the guy: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2631614342633&set=o.153853541340197&type=3


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ahh yes can see that now.

One wonders why the fire fighters were not called or even why they army didn't use their water cannons? Why attack this building or any building in the first place?


----------

